# 2017's Dungeon Map Project



## Kris (Jan 4, 2017)

Throughout this year (and possibly for several more to come), I shall be drawing a wide variety of geomorph-style rooms and passages (like the ones pictured below) as part of my ongoing Patreon campaign.





Like my previous map sets, these 'geomorphs' will work well with most VTTs, and will be freely available* to everyone. However, the more support I get, the more time I'll be able to dedicate to the project ...which will result in the completion of more maps each month 





_-a selection of some of the basic tiles-_​
But, like I say, regardless of whether or not you are able (or inclined) to support the Patreon campaign, the maps will be freely available for all to use* ...and are being collected in THIS ALBUM over on Google plus (though I've only got a handful finished at the moment, as the project has only just begun).





_-as well as the basic geomorphs, I'll also be producing fully furnished rooms-_​
So, if this sounds like something you'd be interested in (or be of use to you), then please feel free to checkout my PATREON PAGE ...and even if you choose to not support the project financially, words of encouragement and suggestions/criticisms are always welcome!

_*Note that, at the moment these maps are for personal use only - but if the Patreon campaign really takes off, I'll consider making them available for commercial projects too._​
* * * * *

*TLDR:*
My Patreon page: https://www.patreon.com/csp_kris
Free geomophs collected here: https://goo.gl/photos/WarUtG3ESH2qFNZq9


----------



## Kris (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks to the folks supporting the Patreon campaign I've reached my second milestone - which means that (each month) I'll be creating a minimum of:


3 batches of basic geomorphs (each consisting of 4 small maps)
1 small 'custom' geomorph (based on the suggestion of a $6.25 patron)
1 large 'custom' geomorph (based on the suggestion of a $25 patron)
So, here's quick look at the next batch...






...and if you'd like to see all of the maps I've created thus far you can check out the PATREON PAGE, or find them in either THIS ALBUM, or over on GOOGLE DRIVE.


----------



## Kris (Jan 16, 2017)

As well as all the above, I've also got several reward levels that allow folks to send in their own suggestions/sketches - which I'll then attempt to draw and add to the growing library.

So, here's a thumbnail image of the first of these suggestions...






...the full version of which can be found at the end of THIS ALBUM or over in the 'rooms' folder on GOOGLE DRIVE.

As I say, all of these maps are available for FREE (for personal use) ...but if you're interested in supporting this ongoing project (and thus, help me to spend more time on it) then please feel free to check out the PATREON PAGE.


----------



## Kris (Jan 29, 2017)

The Patreon campaign has been slowly building momentum ...so here's a quick look at all of the other maps I've been able to create (with my patrons help and suggestions) during January...

A map with a 'clockwork/mechanical' theme:





Corner passages:





A 'magic sigil/portal' room:





T-junction passages:





For more information on how you can support the project (and thus, help me to continue making maps like this) please feel free to check out the PATREON PAGE.

_Next milestone: placeable objects_


----------

